# Doe is passing string when she poops



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

When she poops, string like stuff comes also. Looks like about a foot and a half, white, the thickness of angel hair pasta. SHe is due Feb 13. I wormed her Friday a week ago with Ivermectin Plus, two days later she passed globy mucus and today this stringy stuff. Her eye lids are very pale.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Dorit, this could be from worm loads exiting, we see this in tapes getting pooped out. Usually tapes come in fragmants or balls, that I have seen - not here but in other farms. I would worm with Cydectin for pale eyelids, you want to target HC worms if you are in the south and our temps have been super warm this winter. Better yet, get a fecal done if possible, but for adult stages of HC, I'd be using Cydectin.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Dorit please stop feeding your goats strings 

When you worm it aggravates all the worm species in her gut, so although ivermectin doesn't get tapes, you can see tapes abandoning ship. But mucous poop isn't all that uncommon after worming, and all that stuff coming out is why I use a worm pen, so they don't just live whereever they are pooped out to recontaminate your goats.

Wait 10 days from worming with the Ivermectin Plus and go ahead and worm her with Cydectin or Quest.....then just use your Cydectin or Quest the day she kids and 10 days later maybe something for tapes like Valbazen...you really want that as your baby wormer for tapes anyway, so might want to keep it around. I keep Valbazen and Cydectin around all the time, buying Ivermectin Plus for my 100 days worming (course we keep Ivermectin 1% around for the dogs and for a couple of years now I have been testing out Zemectrin Gold on kids but you don't need to just use the Valbazen at 1cc per 10 pounds.

Double check your anemia, by going to goatkeeping 101 and make sure what you are really seeing is pale membranes, it isn't something we see alot of in the winter, girls have such good immunity...the reason I ask is that you may have flukes (they also cause anemia), the problem is going to be in getting a good fecal done...you don't want to run one until 7 to 10 days after this last worming. If it is flukes causing the anemia and no HC eggs seen on fecal than I would worm her 3 times 10 days apart with the Ivermectin Plus (and not just her but the whole herd). We have flukes here and with the info on it coming in on our hay, it's something we all have to keep in the back of our minds. Vicki (imagine having this rambling in your brain


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Curious on the flukes - Do flukes always cause anemia? Is that a pretty solid indicator?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We had an outbreak of flukes several years ago all over Texas, it caused black diarrhea death (black diarrhea is blood). It was treated as barberpole/HC worms and you can read post after post folks saying Cydectin had stopped working for them...Cydectin doesn't get flukes. It was amazing with the loss of stock that nobody just fecaled...at necropsy it was flukes and it was when we got our dosages for Ivermectin Plus 1cc per 30 pounds given orally, every 10 days for 3 times....so I use it in the fall profilactically and fecal monthly. Ivermectin is also not just for flukes in that it gets the arrested larve of barber pole/HC, and for those up north and those down here with horses on the property, cool weather condition eating worms.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Wow, interesting, thanks!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm convinced that I need to learn to do fecals. But until then, what to do, Cydectin or Ivermectin Plus? Will it hurt her to do both? I may just take a fecal to the vet. Its been 10 days since last worming.
Regarding her eye lid, its definitly more white than the other doe.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe mention the liver fluke problems being reported and that you are concerned about the anemia she is showing. Ask him to please identify the eggs....the problem is with cool weather we simply don't see many eggs in fecal and it's the adults who suck blood. Vicki


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, agreeing with Vicki, you need to specifically ASK regarding flukes or else whoever looks at the slide might just see the similar shape, etc and call it HC. By specifiying flukes hopefully they will take a more critical look at the slide.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

This vet wants $20 for a fecal. that's it, I am going to have to break down and buy a microscope, anyone got one for sale???


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

There is the service in 101 that you mail the sample to for $5. I don't know what shipping amounts to...


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I thought of that, can I wait that long or is ithis urgetn?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I considered that maybe she did swallow the string off the feed bag, but today I saw it again and picked it off of her. It was definitely organic and not any kind of string. I am giving her Cydectin tomorrow. So what kind of worms are so long? I can't think of it being anything but a worm.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't forget there is a place in Goat keeping 101 where you can mail your fecal sample into that is a lot cheaper.'


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Dorit it is either tapeworm or mucous. For tapes you use a white wormer. The cydectin will get whatever is causing the anemia, unless it is flukes, then I guess you give Ivomec Plus. I've had no experience with flukes myself. Tapes don't cause anemia or problems in adults. I like to worm for them though, so the adults don't give them to the kids since kids are not separated here.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I gave her cydectin today, she is 115 days bred, can I give her white wormer like quest or ivermectin plus?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

White wormers are safeguard or valbazen. I don't think you are supposed to give Valbazen to pregnant does, but safeguard has a very large margin of safety. Always triple the dose of Safeguard. For tapes I give it for 3 days and then two weeks later. 

Some kind of supplement with probiotics might be in order since a heavy worm load is a stressor. Goat Balancer is something I have found in TSC that has several probiotics. Anything that has Diamon V yeast iLeitis might work. Lee says Probios is pretty much only useful for kids because it is only the probiotics needed for digesting milk and too much of it will cause the rumen to become to acidic. 

Nutrional yeast that you can get at the health food store is a very good supplement for anemia, full of B vitamins.


----------

